# Ogden’s of Liverpool – St. Bruno Ready Rubbed



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Ogden's of Liverpool - St. Bruno Ready Rubbed
From the pouch_ "Adistinctive blend of smooth Virginia and other fine leaf."_ That's it, short and sweet, no other information to let you know what you are getting yourself into.

















In The Tin/Pouch
This is a very well rubbed out dark tobacco with a few pieces of light brown mixed in. The main aroma I get from this tobacco is a cedar or pine smell. This is not a bright pine like the Christmas pine smell we are all being inundated with at this time of year, it is closer to the pungent smell of dead pineneedles after a rain. I found that this tobacco was well on the dry side, and had probably been sitting on the shelf for quite some time. 

The Burn
After I rehydrated it to an acceptable level I loaded it into my pipe and fired it up. It took the light quite well, and burned evenly throughout thesmoke. It burned cool and without any moisture issues, and there was hardly any moisture left after the smoke. 

The Smoke
This stuff tastes great, it almost has a saltiness to it that makes my mouth water. It's flavor is a little difficult to put my finger on, it tastes a bit like pine, kind of the way it smells. The dark and earthy Virginias give this smoke a sturdy backbone with a nice zest to it. This tobacco gave me no problems with bite at all, but being a mainly Virginia blend I would imagine it is possible.

The Packaging, and Price
Here is where things get a bit sticky, this tobacco doesn't seem to be imported to the US at all, at least not that I have ever seen. That makes this a "hard to acquire" tobacco for those of us in the US, however, if you are lucky enough to live in a country that has it, it is readily available. When I was in London it, along with Condor, were just about everywhere. I picked mine up at a Tesco for about £5.Now, if you feel that you absolutely must get your hands on some, and you have no international connections fear not, there is one seller that will accept US credit cards. www.mrsnuff.com will sell you all the St. Bruno you want, but there is a catch, a 25g pouch will run you $10.95, and a 50g pouch will cost $19.80. 

The Bottom Line
I picked this up this past summer when I was in London, and though this pouch may have been on the shelf a bit too long, I really liked it. Thisis one I wish I could easily get more of, folks trust me, if you have access to it you owe it to yourself to at least try it. There, now that I have fawned over it let me take a little more practical view. While this is a very good tobacco, and would probably be a regular smoke for me if I had access to it, I will not lose any sleep if I don't have it. There are enough different blends that I can get here in the US to keep me busy and plenty that I love enough to be regular smokes for me. That isn't to say that if the opportunity presents itself for me to get more that I would pass, just that there are plenty of other tobaccos I can easily get. 

My Other Reviews
A tour of drug store blends, stop one: John Middleton's Carter Hall
A tour of drug store blends, stop two: John Middleton's Prince Albert
A tour of drug store blends, stop three: Pinkerton Tobacco Company - Granger
Atour of drug store blends, stop four: Lane Limited - Captain Black Regular (White)
Atour of drug store blends, stop five: Lane Limited - Captain Black Gold
Orlik - Golden Sliced
GL Pease - Lagonda
Peterson - Irish Flake
Gawith Hoggarth & Co. - Brown Bogie
Gawith Hoggarth & Co. - Kendal Kentucky
Gawith Hoggarth & Co. - Dark Bird's Eye
Gawith Hoggarth & Co. - Bob's ChocolateFlake
McClelland - Bulk #805 Carolina Deluxe
McClelland - Holiday Spirit
Peter Stokkebye - Cube Cut
Peter Stokkebye - English Luxury
Peter Stokkebye - Luxury Twist Flake
Rattray's - Black Mallory (aged 12 years)
Lane Limited - Bulk #101 BCA
Lane Limited - Bulk #102 1Q
LaneLimited - Bulk #182 BLWB
Dan Tobacco - Blue Note


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Nice review! I take it this (and Condor) is their version of "Drug Store tobacco" across the pond.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

I expected the "soap" complaint, but maybe that's Condor? Sounds interesting! Great write-up, Nick! :tu


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

freestoke said:


> I expected the "soap" complaint, but maybe that's Condor? Sounds interesting! Great write-up, Nick! :tu


I know Condor has the "soap" flavor, but I got no hint of it from St Bruno. It was definitely old so I was a bit concerned that the flavor had changed somewhat, but even if it did I don't think it changed enough to remove all soap flavor.

Thanks Guys!


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

RJpuffs said:


> Nice review! I take it this (and Condor) is their version of "Drug Store tobacco" across the pond.


Yup, along with Clan, they seem to be the most popular ones anyway... The ready rubbed versions seem to be more accessible than the flake versions as well.


----------

